# Loud borborygmi (intestinal noises) - do all IBSers have this?



## Kim A. (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm wondering if all IBSers have loud borborygmi (intestinal sounds) daily? I have it all the time, and it's usually triggered by the act of eating or digestion itself. I can often feel my intestines contract when I have it. Is borborygmi a sign of a bacterial or yeast problem? I was diagnosed with borderline SIBO a few years ago. I wonder if I should keep pursuing the bacterial issue to try to quiet things down.I'm editing to add: I've been doing a low FODMAP diet which has eliminated a lot of the gas, yet the strong spasms and noise continue.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some, not all.After you eat the colon gets a lot more active. The colon always makes some noise, but it can be louder when the colon is more active. It isn't dangerous, just annoying.Sometimes something like peppermint tea or an antispasmodic before a meal will help keep it from over-reacting after you eat.


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

I sure do get it from time to time. Mostly when I've not eaten for too long and then dump a mid-to-large meal on my poor empty tummy. My whole GI tract is always a bit more noisy than what seems common for others. In bad times, it's making more noise than a 4 piece garage band.







I don't know zip about SIBO, but sure, look into it further. What little I _do_ know, well, it could make sense. Consider a newly developed or worsened malabsorption issue, too.


----------



## journ3 (Feb 16, 2009)

I used to get this. Loud enough for others to hear and non-stop for up to 2 hours at a time most days, Definitely not being "hypervigilant to normal (read "person without IBS") gut sounds." as several people told me. I very rarely had noticeable borborygmi prior to having IBS. Now it's noticeable sometimes and oddly high-pitched, but generally brief-- a few seconds or minutes, then it goes away, more like a person without IBS. Unfortunately, I can't say that anything specific stopped the every-few-seconds-for-2-hours-after-most-meals, just overall reduction of the intensity of many symptoms over time.


----------



## Kim A. (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm finding that better quality digestive enzymes and probiotics seem to help. I hope it's not just my imagination. I can't eat big meals anymore either. It often sounds like there is a warzone in my abdomen, yet I'm having consistent bowel movements, minimal gas and no diarrhea. I plan on battening down the hatches and sticking with the low FODMAP diet and hopefully I'll see more results soon. It seems like I have "sort of" cured my IBS but the SIBO or bacterial dysbiosis never goes away.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Larger meals do makes the colon be a lot more active than smaller meals, so limiting larger meals should help reduce the amount of noise, as well as other IBS symptoms that tend to be worse when the colon is more active.


----------



## femme (Aug 26, 2011)

I have borborygmi which is very loud and uncomfortable, daily (about 22 hours a day). It wakes me up at night and the best way to get rid of it is for me to sleep on my stomach. The only time my intestines are quiet and not vibrating or feeling like bubbles passing through them are for two hours after breakfast in the morning. This is my most relaxed time.My diet has always been extremely healthy and I've been gluten free for about 7 years now. I am also mostly lactose intolerant apart from some occasional low fat swiss cheese or some probiotic plain yoghurt every once in a while. Borborygmi is caused from us tensing our intestines, due to stress and anxiety. This is mostly done subconsciously and leaves the intestines tight making it hard for us to move gas. Sometimes I have to squeeze wind out (like giving birth) if I'm having a very tense day. It usually helps to do some form of exercise or walk around as much as possible to move the trapped wind.No change in diet will help borborygmi as I've tried most elimination diets. Though there are foods that are a lot easier on the intestines when they are all knotted up, it's best for you to work out which ones they are.I have found chamomile tea to be the most helpful as it relaxes me and I can relax my body. I've yet to try a few other natural herbs like Kava kava or lemon balm but have spent so much money on trying to find a cure for this that they'll have to wait about a month.I'm also going to try hypnotherapy next.Simethicone in the form of 'de-gas' tablets are helpful in moving the trapped wind.Try some meditation too and anything that you find relaxing. Good Luck to all you fellow borborygmists







Respect!


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Borborygmi actually gets louder and more frequent when you DON'T eat. Try eating little bits all day (if this doesn't exacerbate your IBS) and see if that helps.


----------



## femme (Aug 26, 2011)

Actually my borborygmi is usually fine if I don't eat and gets extremely irritated when I do. After lunch is bad and it's extremely bad after dinner.


----------

